# After Effects oder Premiere: Möchte Namen in einem Interview einbinden.



## JosefMolz (13. September 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe für meinen Schwiegervater einen Film gemacht. In diesem Film sind auch ein paar Interviews. Nun würde ich gerne die Namen der Personen im Interview einblenden. Am besten ein wenig transparent und animiert (ein balken kommt von Links).
Ich kenn mich ein bisschen mit Premiere aus, aber leider überhaupt nicht mit After Effects. Ich habe mir die Demo Version geholt und ein bisschen probiert, aber ich habe keinen Plan.

Kennt ihr ein nettes Tutorial, dass mir helfen könnte? Müsste das Video in 4 Stunden fertig haben! :suspekt: Oder könnt ihr mir schnell helfen?
Ist es in Premiere eigentlich auch möglich?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (13. September 2007)

Du erstellst die Bild-Datei in Photoshop mit den nötigen Transparenzen, speicherst es als TIF+Alpha als EIN Bild, nicht mit Ebenen. Am Besten, Du benutzt auch die reelle Auflösung ( 768x576 oder 720x576 ).

Diese Datei kannst Du in Premiere importieren und mit dem Position-Effekt zeitlich platzieren. ( Uhr anklicken für Keyframes )

Bitte beachte auch den Safe-Frame, also die Binde nicht ganz unten setzen, sondern etwa 50px zum unteren Rand Platz lassen.

mfg chmee


----------



## JosefMolz (13. September 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich habe lange überlegt, wie ich es machen sollte. Letztendlich bin ich auf die Bluescreenmethode gekommen, die ich im Film auch verwendet habe.

Ich habe den Hintergrund blau gemacht und meinen Text und den Balken weiß gemacht (also der Text schwarz). Habe dann den Bluescreen key gemacht. Hat super geklappt.!!

Ich werde aber deine Möglichkeit auch mal testen!! Danke


----------

